# 5 month old using left hand more than right



## nicksi27

Hi ladies ive scared myself silly on google :'( Basically for the past few weeks ive noticed my ds tries to grab things more with his left hand than the right. He hasnt mastered a full grip get because he seems to use his fingers rather than his thumbs but he can get hold of objects, bring them to the middle of his body with both hands then into his mouth. I googled hand preference and it says babies shouldnt have a hand preference and its an early indicator of cerebral palsy. 

Charlie also hates tummy time but can use his hands and hold himself up when he tries and he cant roll over yet. He does have excellent head control tho. 

Anybody elses baby having a hand preference? After googling im terrified now that hes not developing as fast as other babies. Hes my rainbow baby so ive got nothing to compare to x


----------



## missk1989

At that age Isaac used to grab mainly with his left hand, then a month or so later with his right and now mostly with his left again. I dont think its cerebal palsy I think its a preference despite what the research says. Please dont scare yourself its probably very normal.


----------



## MumToEva

It's normal for them to change dominance during the first couple of years. :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Thomas was the same and as it turns out he is left handed. He doesn't have cerebral palsy though :)


----------



## MindUtopia

My daughter definitely tended to use her left hand much more at that point too. I'd say she still uses the left a little more than the right (mainly when eating), but it's much less noticeable now (at 7.5 months) and she uses the right one just fine and is developing well (even ahead in some areas). Do you bottle feed by chance? And do you tend to feed on one side more than the other? I think in many cases it's because especially with bottle feeding (though BF babies do have a side preference as well sometimes), you tend to hold them with one arm meaning they use the hand that's on the outside (away from you) more than the one that's closest to your body. We noticed that and I think that has something to do with it. As long as he's using his right hand some, I wouldn't worry. You'll probably notice it is less obvious in a few months. If not, maybe ask your HV. Usually you'll have a development check around the 8 month mark anyway and you can have a chat about these things.


----------



## Sunnie1984

My DD has always had a preference for her left hand. 

No signs if cerebral palsy, I think she's just going to be left handed. 

Don't worry, I think it's normal to gain better control over one hand before the other. As adults we have a dominance, so why can't babies. 

X


----------



## Tess.ie

Chloe used her left hand more for ages, now it's pretty even. If you're still worried maybe ask at the next check up, but I'm sure it's just a preference. :)


----------



## Lyana

My little brother did that and is left handed, I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## Noodlebear

I thought it was normal for them to have a preference at this age, it just changes every so often with Lucas lol. 

Also your baby is only 5 months! A bit early to be talking about not developing as fast as others. My LO rolled at 9 months and still doesn't crawl or walk. Am I worried? Nope. x


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine had a left hand preference early on too. Now it's fairly even. His motor development is totally normal. Time will tell whether he's left handed.


----------



## minties

Thomas and Sophie have both had a strong right-hand preferencë since they started using their hands. Thomas is very much right-handed now. I think it sounds normal!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

My LO is 5 months old and has a preference for his right hand. I just presumed this meant he would be right handed.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige was the same as a baby. Now at 2.5 she is completely right handed and definitely does not have cerebral palsy.

Dont worry hun x


----------



## scoobydrlp

My LO tended to prefer her left hand over her right for several months when she was younger. Now I think she uses both about the same. I don't think you should worry about it at this point hun. Put Dr. Google away!


----------



## GracieGoo

There will be a billion triggers for cerebal palsy and every other condition out there and I am sure that all of us could find one that matched our babies somewhere on google but there be completely nothing wrong. Please try not to worry (easier said than done I know), but if you ever are just go and speak to your hv (you will prob avtually have a developmental check in the next few months for your ds). But for comfort, my dd has literally just started rolling this week, she has a left hand preferance and has done for a couple of months (its sometimes like her right hand lags behind or she has forgotten that its there). She had her developmental check a few weeks ago, she is not 'behind' on anything, she matches her age on a few things, and she is advanced on a few others.

These charts are on average on everything, not a given that your baby will do something on that very day. They change so so very quickly, 1 minute nothing, next everything. And I am pretty certain your lo will excel at one thing, may have excellent nap times - can self settle, or may feed and grow really well, or babble a lot these are all different skills they learn.....

xx


----------



## zoe0504

My ds1 was very dominant with his left hand, I can't say I ever saw him use his right to grab or anything when he was younger. He is now 4 and completely left handed, no other problems at all. Definitely no cerebral palsy! 
I wouldn't worry about it x x x


----------



## eulmh82

Yeah mine had a left hand preference. His dad is left handed his dads dad etc Etc but
Now at 18
Mths he's showing no preference. I don't think
It means anything c


----------



## AP

Alex always had a left side preference. Even with her brain bleed at birth and her high chance of CP - she doesnt have CP.


----------

